# l'angolo della sposa



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> curiosità


boh.
per il vestito andrai sul classico ?


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh.
> per il vestito andrai sul classico ?



no
a parte che non sappiamo ancora la stagione, comunque mi piace molto questo, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che ne pensi?
solo che non ha le maniche, boh


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> no
> a parte che non sappiamo ancora la stagione, comunque mi piace molto questo,
> 
> 
> ...


anatema....gli accessori:racchia:


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

A me piace questo...ma lo vedo bene su una alta e magra...io invece sono bassa e chiatta...:rotfl:









free ha detto:


> no
> a parte che non sappiamo ancora la stagione, comunque mi piace molto questo,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema....gli accessori:racchia:



lascia perdere gli accessori, intendevo il vestito! di pizzo pesante, al ginocchio
per gli accessori ho in mente di arrivare in trattore, vediamo!


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me piace questo...ma lo vedo bene su una alta e magra...io invece sono bassa e chiatta...:rotfl:


bello il cappottino nero, il mio compagno me ne ha appena regalato uno di prada quasi uguale, ma con la cintura

comunque non lo vedo benissimo per la cerimonia alla quale devo partecipare


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> bello il cappottino nero, il mio compagno me ne ha appena regalato uno di prada quasi uguale, ma con la cintura
> 
> comunque non lo vedo benissimo per la cerimonia alla quale devo partecipare


Ehm...mi sa che hai ragione, sul momento non ho pensato alla cerimonia, ma al cappotto della foto che hai postato!


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm...mi sa che hai ragione, sul momento non ho pensato alla cerimonia, ma al cappotto della foto che hai postato!


in effetti il cappotto di quella foto non c'entra nulla, era per fare vedere il vestito sotto, ora cerco un'altra foto


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

ecco qua
però preferirei con le maniche (e che costi molto meno, questo costa € 1900:unhappy


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ecco qua
> però preferirei con le maniche (e che costi molto meno, questo costa € 1900:unhappy


Ma che bello!!!!!
A me piace un sacco il pizzo...
Non puoi provare a sentire una sarta? Mi sa che ci vai a risparmiare...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ecco qua
> però preferirei con le maniche (e che costi molto meno, questo costa € 1900:unhappy



 ex
Per me sta male anche a Charlize Theron


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che bello!!!!!
> A me piace un sacco il pizzo...
> Non puoi provare a sentire una sarta? Mi sa che ci vai a risparmiare...


infatti avevo proprio intenzione di farmi fare una roba del genere, non mi sembra nemmeno complicato
tra l'altro ce ne sono un sacco di vestiti di pizzo al ginocchio, solo che non sono chiari...
c'è anche questo della Diane Von Furstenberg, ma non riesco a capire bene che rosa è (tra l'altro costa 1/4 circa)


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti avevo proprio intenzione di farmi fare una roba del genere, non mi sembra nemmeno complicato
> tra l'altro ce ne sono un sacco di vestiti di pizzo al ginocchio, solo che non sono chiari...
> c'è anche questo della Diane Von Furstenberg, ma non riesco a capire bene che rosa è (tra l'altro costa 1/4 circa)



Mi sembra cipria chiaro...ma non contare su di me e sulle sfumature dei colori che sono un mezzo uomo e per me se dici rosa è rosa!!


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ex
> Per me sta male anche a Charlize Theron



secondo me è un normalissimo tubino senza maniche, con un volant all'orlo
poi io sto bene con il punto vita segnato, la Charlize non so


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti avevo proprio intenzione di farmi fare una roba del genere, non mi sembra nemmeno complicato
> tra l'altro ce ne sono un sacco di vestiti di pizzo al ginocchio, solo che non sono chiari...
> c'è anche questo della Diane Von Furstenberg, ma non riesco a capire bene che rosa è (tra l'altro costa 1/4 circa)



Ciao

il mio schermo mi da un colore salmone chiaro ... 
Molto bello!


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2015)

Mi sono persa: ma parlate dell'abito per il matrimonio di Free?


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sono persa: ma parlate dell'abito per il matrimonio di Free?


Non lo so...io sul momento pensavo ai cappotti...


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sembra cipria chiaro...ma non contare su di me e sulle sfumature dei colori che sono un mezzo uomo e per me se dici rosa è rosa!!


il fatto è che il monitor può ingannare...una volta ho comprato un vestito su internet ed era molto più scuro!


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> il fatto è che il monitor può ingannare...una volta ho comprato un vestito su internet ed era molto più scuro!


Ma ti sposi?


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il mio schermo mi da un *colore salmone* chiaro ...
> Molto bello!
> ...



aiutoooo! preferisco il rosa cipria o anche carne


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> aiutoooo! preferisco il rosa cipria o anche carne



Ciao

:rotfl: ... ma è tipo pastell, molto pallido come colore ... 


sienne


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma ti sposi?


sì ma non so quando, se questo inverno oppure in primavera, sto cominciando a curiosare i vestiti


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> il fatto è che il monitor può ingannare...una volta ho comprato un vestito su internet ed era molto più scuro!


Per quello ti ho detto di sentire una sarta, così innanzitutto il colore lo vedi bene tu...poi secondo me ti fanno una cosa fatta proprio bene.
Io su internet non compro mai i vestiti perchè a parte i colori che non si capiscono ho un fisico talmente strambo che mi stanno malissimo.
Per dire, le gonne mi stanno tutte lunghe davanti e mi diventano corte sul culo (ciao Oscuro!! )
A livello del seno mi stringono di brutto, per non parlare delle maniche, mentre in vita mi stanno larghi...
No no, io devo provarle le cose, altrimenti butto soldi...

Comunque ora per far ridere posto alcuni vestiti comprati da internet se li trovo... avevo visto una carrellata che sono morta!!


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì ma non so quando, se questo inverno oppure in primavera, sto cominciando a curiosare i vestiti


Auguroni allora! Comunque bella scelta la linea del vestito...


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ... ma è tipo pastell, molto pallido come colore ...
> 
> ...



tra l'altro in teoria potrei riciclare un paio di scarpe di brillantini rosa con tacco altissimo, che non ho mai messo, le chiamo le scarpe da fatina
le volevo prestare ad una mia amica, ma non le ha volute mettere nemmeno lei!!! uffa


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Auguroni allora! Comunque bella scelta la linea del vestito...


grazie cara
vestito al ginocchio, tassativo


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per quello ti ho detto di sentire una sarta, così innanzitutto il colore lo vedi bene tu...poi secondo me ti fanno una cosa fatta proprio bene.
> Io su internet non compro mai i vestiti perchè a parte i colori che non si capiscono ho un fisico talmente strambo che mi stanno malissimo.
> Per dire, le gonne mi stanno tutte lunghe davanti e mi diventano corte sul culo (ciao Oscuro!! )
> A livello del seno mi stringono di brutto, per non parlare delle maniche, mentre in vita mi stanno larghi...
> ...


io compro ogni tanto, e di brutte sorprese devo dire che non ne ho mai avute
anzi ogni tanto qualcuno mi chiede in che negozi vado
però i pantaloni o i jeans li devo proprio provare, invece le altre cose no


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque ora per far ridere posto alcuni vestiti comprati da internet se li trovo... avevo visto una carrellata che sono morta!!


Ecco!!!


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

aiutooooooo!!! osti quelli verdi sono davvero allucinanti

credo che sia roba cinese, però...io sto curiosando su net a porter, o mytheresa


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> tra l'altro in teoria potrei riciclare un paio di scarpe di brillantini rosa con tacco altissimo, che non ho mai messo, le chiamo le scarpe da fatina
> le volevo prestare ad una mia amica, ma non le ha volute mettere nemmeno lei!!! uffa



Ciao

le scarpe come accessori, possono servire a spezzare col resto. 
Ho dal tigrato con fili in oro fino al fucsia con perline ecc. del vero kitsch. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> aiutooooooo!!! osti quelli verdi sono davvero allucinanti
> 
> credo che sia roba cinese, però...io sto curiosando su net a porter, o mytheresa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Saranno cinesi sul serio, ma io son morta lo stesso!!! :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Saranno cinesi sul serio, ma io son morta lo stesso!!! :rotfl:


madò Nì mi sanguinano gli occhi :unhappy: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> madò Nì mi sanguinano gli occhi :unhappy: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E comunque io dai cinesi ci ho comprato un vestito figo per una cerimonia, in pizzo...di certo non mi stava così...
Però per Free non va bene, è troppo acceso e lungo... :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E comunque io dai cinesi ci ho comprato un vestito figo per una cerimonia, in pizzo...di certo non mi stava così...
> Però per Free non va bene, è troppo acceso e lungo... :rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 10718



Ciao

sei tu, cioè sono le tue gambe?


sienne


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E comunque io dai cinesi ci ho comprato un vestito figo per una cerimonia, in pizzo...di certo non mi stava così...
> Però per Free non va bene, è troppo acceso e lungo... :rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 10718


che culo! meno male


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sei tu, cioè sono le tue gambe?
> 
> ...


Sì...


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> che culo! meno male


----------



## banshee (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E comunque io dai cinesi ci ho comprato un vestito figo per una cerimonia, in pizzo...di certo non mi stava così...
> Però per Free non va bene, è troppo acceso e lungo... :rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 10718


bello questo fucsia. io metto sempre colori molto accesi d'estate  fucsia, rosso, blu elettrico.. sono i miei colori preferiti.

mi sfogo quei 3 mesi l'anno che sono semi colorita :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì...



Ciao

complimenti ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> complimenti ...
> 
> ...


Se ci tengo i peli posso passare per un calciatore...


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

mi piace anche questo di Asos, costa meno di 100€, alla faccia degli stilisti
da quanto ho cominciato a curiosare su internet mi escono tutte le pubblicità di vestiti in pizzo:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi piace anche questo di Asos, costa meno di 100€, alla faccia degli stilisti
> da quanto ho cominciato a curiosare su internet mi escono tutte le pubblicità di vestiti in pizzo:rotfl:


Quest'anno il pizzo va moltissimo...
Io ne ho comprato uno in pizzo, ma nero...bellino bellino!!
Ora se ne trovano veramente moltissimi!!! 
Questo sembra un due pezzi...


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quest'anno il pizzo va moltissimo...
> Io ne ho comprato uno in pizzo, ma nero...bellino bellino!!
> Ora se ne trovano veramente moltissimi!!!
> Questo sembra un due pezzi...


no è un vestito col top...poi magari lo ordini e di pezzi te ne arrivano anche 3 o 4 , non si sa

comunque neri ne ho visti anch'io un sacco, molto belli


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> no è un vestito col top...poi magari lo ordini e di pezzi te ne arrivano anche 3 o 4 , non si sa
> 
> comunque neri ne ho visti anch'io un sacco, molto belli


Bisogna scorporare nell "Angolo della sposa"...
La mia migliore amica ne ha appena comprato uno...sembra una principessa!!! 
Ho pianto quando l'ho vista...
Povera me!


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2015)

Ciao


di norma non uso il classico. 
Ma un pizzo nero me lo sono comprato. Di Sr Oliver. 
Lavorato molto bene ed il pizzo è molto bello. 

Basta però. Mi deve durare una vita. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> di norma non uso il classico.
> ...


Non li uso nemmeno io certi vestiti, ma quello l'ho provato per curiosità e il mio ragazzo ha insistito perchè lo comprassi...poi magari lo userò un paio di volte...
Io sono la classica sempre in jeans e maglietta e scarpe da ginnastica/anfibi...figurati...


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bisogna scorporare nell "Angolo della sposa"...
> La mia migliore amica ne ha appena comprato uno...sembra una principessa!!!
> Ho pianto quando l'ho vista...
> Povera me!



ma nero?

perchè povera te?


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma nero?
> 
> perchè povera te?


No no, avorio...
A me piacerebbe avere dei dettagli neri nel mio eventuale vestito.

Povera me perchè mi son commossa e non me lo aspettavo...


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2015)

se hai un bel punto vita ...questo?


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 10719
> se hai un bel punto vita ...questo?


sì, anche se un po' troppo scollato
comunque mi piacciono anche i tailleur


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, anche se un po' troppo scollato
> comunque mi piacciono anche i tailleur


 a me questo piace molto.la scollatura la farei evidenziando le scapole - spalle(in larghezza) e non in profondità (adoro ).magari un colore dal salmone al rosa antico .
se ami il bianco probabilmente preferisci anche un vestito classico


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2015)

Free sei bellissima qualsiasi straccio ti starà a meraviglia. Minni vecchia bacucca ritardata.


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2015)

condivido





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free sei bellissima qualsiasi straccio ti starà a meraviglia. Minni vecchia bacucca ritardata.


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me questo piace molto.la scollatura la farei evidenziando le scapole - spalle(in larghezza) e non in profondità (adoro ).magari un colore dal salmone al rosa antico .
> se ami il bianco probabilmente preferisci anche un vestito classico


non ho capito che scollatura faresti, aspè che chiamo il geom.
comunque ho una clavicola rotta e un po' si vede
sono indecisa sui colori, anche un bel color champagne mi piacerebbe...sono indecisa su tutto insomma


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free sei bellissima qualsiasi straccio ti starà a meraviglia. Minni vecchia bacucca ritardata.


ma dai che mi piace leggere le opinioni altrui!
ad es. che ne pensi dell'arrivo in trattore??


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non ho capito che scollatura faresti, aspè che chiamo il geom.
> comunque ho una clavicola rotta e un po' si vede
> sono indecisa sui colori, anche un bel color champagne mi piacerebbe...sono indecisa su tutto insomma


ehm......che c'entrano le scapole?
scusa, parlavo appunto di clavicola (...ma proprio quella mi vai a sciupare?):singleeye:

comunque vivail punto vita, abbasso e doppio anatema allo stile impero


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma dai che mi piace leggere le opinioni altrui!
> ad es. che ne pensi dell'arrivo in trattore??


Vicino da me una sposa si è fatta portare dal furgone della DHL...
Sicuramente orginale!!!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2015)

*free*

condoglianze!! ho letto che ti sposi! hai scelto il thread giusto per annunciarlo!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm......che c'entrano le scapole?
> scusa, parlavo appunto di clavicola (...ma proprio quella mi vai a sciupare?):singleeye:
> 
> comunque vivail punto vita, abbasso e doppio anatema allo stile impero



ma infatti non capivo, stavo immaginando la scollatura sulla schiena

solo una clavicola è rotta, potrei puntare sull'asimmetrico

anche a me piace il punto vita, molto elegante secondo me


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vicino da me una sposa si è fatta portare dal furgone della DHL...
> Sicuramente orginale!!!


tipo consegna pacchi?? forte!


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> condoglianze!! ho letto che ti sposi! hai scelto il thread giusto per annunciarlo!!:rotfl::rotfl:


grazie, l'ho fatto apposta...(mavafankul...)


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me è un normalissimo tubino senza maniche, con un volant all'orlo
> poi io sto bene con il punto vita segnato, la Charlize non so


Questo che hai postato ora è incrociato con scollo a V e leggero spacco bello. Il precedente era con collo alto, apertura sul seno effetto voglio fare la sexy e spacco in una posizione che fa la cellulite anche a Bolt.


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> tipo consegna pacchi?? forte!


Sì sì!!! Proprio nella chesa vicino casa mia...
Io sono morta dal ridere quando l'ho vista...questa è scesa dal retro tipo consegna!!! :rotfl:
E' scattato il supermegaapplauso con tanto di risate...è stato un momento divertente!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> grazie, l'ho fatto apposta...(mavafankul...)


ahahahhhahahhaah :amici:

Sapendo quanto ti piacciono le macchine di un certo tipo, ti consiglierei di cercarne una di tuo gradimento. Altrimenti carrozza ed asini. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 10719
> se hai un bel punto vita ...questo?


Le spose di Giò sono imbattibili.
Ne hanno anche a metà prezzo delle stagioni precedenti.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 10719
> se hai un bel punto vita ...questo?


Bellissimo
Anche se l'abito al ginocchio lo vedo per un secondo matrimonio o per una sposa non più giovanissima (non so come dirlo )


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì!!! Proprio nella chesa vicino casa mia...
> Io sono morta dal ridere quando l'ho vista...questa è scesa dal retro tipo consegna!!! :rotfl:
> E' scattato il supermegaapplauso con tanto di risate...è stato un momento divertente!


in effetti ho anche un furgone, potrei farmi scaricare in piazza! grazie, ci penso


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bellissimo
> Anche se l'abito al ginocchio lo vedo per un secondo matrimonio o per una sposa non più giovanissima (non so come dirlo )


di norma sì...però questo secondo me è si presta anche per una sposa giovane e dal gran fisico


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> di norma sì...però questo secondo me è si presta anche per una sposa giovane e dal gran fisico


Si vero questo modello si presta molto


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> in effetti ho anche un furgone, potrei farmi scaricare in piazza! grazie, ci penso


----------



## Tessa (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, anche se un po' troppo scollato
> comunque mi piacciono anche i tailleur


Bellissimo questo postato da Minerva. 
Io primo matrimonio meringa. Secondo tailleur pantalone.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le spose di Giò sono imbattibili.
> Ne hanno anche a metà prezzo delle stagioni precedenti.


Quoto !!!


----------



## banshee (30 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Bellissimo questo postato da Minerva.
> *Io primo matrimonio meringa.* Secondo tailleur pantalone.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: anche io li chiamo così


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma dai che mi piace leggere le opinioni altrui!
> ad es. che ne pensi dell'arrivo in trattore??


Che con l'occasione sarebbe meglio se post cerimonia invece che darvi ai bagordi andaste tutti a zappare, con e assieme al suddetto mezzo.


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che con l'occasione sarebbe meglio se post cerimonia invece che darvi ai bagordi andaste tutti a zappare, con e assieme al suddetto mezzo.


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2015)




----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Bellissimo questo postato da Minerva.
> Io primo matrimonio meringa. Secondo tailleur pantalone.



Ciao

cosa è la meringa? 

Anche io ho scelto un tailleur di pantaloni per lo sposalizio. 


sienne


----------



## banshee (30 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa è la meringa?
> 
> ...


Meringa è con la gonna larga larga pomposa...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa è la meringa?
> 
> ...


La meringa è un dolce fatto di albume d'uovo, come i macarones, però bianco e tondo. Per questo vengono definiti così gli abiti da sposa molto ampi.


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa è la meringa?
> 
> ...


Questa è la meringa...







Chiamano così gli abiti che ci assomigliano...
Tipo questo:


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La meringa è un dolce fatto di albume d'uovo, come i macarones, però bianco e tondo. Per questo vengono definiti così gli abiti da sposa molto ampi.



Ciao

grazie. Ho capito. 
Sempre molto disponibile a spiegare!!!!




sienne


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

grazie!!!

Perfetto! 




sienne


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie. Ho capito.
> Sempre molto disponibile a spiegare!!!!
> ...


Le foto di Nicka sono più intuitive :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

Free dimmi un po'...

Così?


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2015)

ma che bello! congratulazioni free!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2015)

*Da maschietto*

Devo dire che il vestito postato da Minerva è in assoluto il migliore, è fantastico.


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2015)

aggiungo che l'abitino corto in pizzo bianco quest'anno è inflazionatissimo..

my 2 cents...


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> aggiungo che l'abitino corto in pizzo bianco quest'anno è inflazionatissimo..
> 
> my 2 cents...


io e passante


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Free dimmi un po'...
> 
> Così?




Ciao

il vestito è bello. Senza discussioni. 
Ma lei fa un po' impressione. Troppo magra. 
Toglie la bellezza al vestito ... 


sienne


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io e passante




è stato più forte di me: ho tentato di non scriverlo, ma non ce l'ho fatta :rotfl:


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2015)

però free sarai bellissima comunque :inlove:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2015)

A bella!!!! E questo preso da november rain? Io lo indosserò!!!


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> è stato più forte di me: ho tentato di non scriverlo, ma non ce l'ho fatta :rotfl:


Io l'ho postato perchè mi è sembrato che incontrasse i gusti di Free...
Comunque è vero, quest'anno è una cosa assurda!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io e passanteView attachment 10725


:rotflerò voi siete più fighi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io l'ho postato perchè mi è sembrato che incontrasse i gusti di Free...
> Comunque è vero, quest'anno è una cosa assurda!


Per Free andrebbe bene il mio, ma non glielo presto gne gne gne.

Tre diverse trame di seta bianco panna, al polpaccio, maniche, collo morbido, modello tubino.


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per Free andrebbe bene il mio, ma non glielo presto gne gne gne.
> 
> Tre diverse trame di seta bianco panna, al polpaccio, maniche, collo morbido, modello tubino.


Magari te lo ruba!


----------



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2015)

@free

da come scrivi, e fidandomi del giudizio di jb, secondo me il pizzo non è il meglio per te; prima di tutto perché hai da distinguerti dalla moda del momento, secondo perché se il fidanzato ha i dané per regalarti un cappottino prada con cintura, puoi anche smollare un attimo il portafoglio, visto che lo sposi, e dunque permetterti un abito che ti valorizzi al top. Il pizzo sarà anche di moda, ma siccome lo è da cinque anni (con un abito in pizzo macramé blu di Prussia io andai a un matrimonio 5 anni fa) NON è davvero di moda, è residuale e tu meriti di meglio.
Quindi, io opterei per un abito non in pizzo. Per me quelli delle spose di Giò sono molto belli quasi tutti e quoto la proposta di Brunetta, per quel tailleurino strizzato in vita, scollato al punto giusto, molto molto malizioso. O qualcosa del genere... sempre che il trattore però parcheggi di lato a una balla di fieno e almeno un paio di persone, magari il papà e un fratello se ce l'hai, o il tuo boyfriend meglio ancora ti sollevino e ti depositino al suolo senza farti spaccare la gonna nell'impresa.


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per Free andrebbe bene il mio, ma non glielo presto gne gne gne.
> 
> Tre diverse trame di seta bianco panna, al polpaccio, maniche, collo morbido, modello tubino.


e la foto?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> View attachment 10726
> 
> A bella!!!! E questo preso da november rain? Io lo indosserò!!!


E ti sposerai con lui.


----------



## free (1 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Bellissimo questo postato da Minerva.
> Io primo matrimonio meringa. Secondo *tailleur pantalone*.


piace anche a me, per es. con una camicia tipo del '700 sotto la giacca


----------



## free (1 Ottobre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma che bello! congratulazioni free!


grazie caro


----------



## free (1 Ottobre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> View attachment 10726
> 
> A bella!!!! E questo preso da november rain? Io lo indosserò!!!


bello ma troppo corto


----------



## free (1 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Free dimmi un po'...
> 
> Così?


troppo scollato dietro, e poi hai notato che "cade" un po' male? se sta maluccio a lei, figurati a me
forse la stoffa è troppo leggera, chissà


----------



## Dalida (1 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> grazie caro


ciao free,
fanta ha ragione, pizzo e macramè vanno girando almeno almeno dal 2010. 
se proprio ti piace, è carino questo, ma temo possa metterlo solo chi ha un fisico come la modella (non capisco perché in foto sia così scoglionata :unhappy.


comunque chi se ne frega, auguri!


----------



## free (1 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @free
> 
> da come scrivi, e fidandomi del giudizio di jb, secondo me il pizzo non è il meglio per te; prima di tutto perché hai da distinguerti dalla moda del momento, secondo perché se il fidanzato ha i dané per regalarti un cappottino prada con cintura, puoi anche smollare un attimo il portafoglio, visto che lo sposi, e dunque permetterti un abito che ti valorizzi al top. Il pizzo sarà anche di moda, ma siccome lo è da cinque anni (con un abito in pizzo macramé blu di Prussia io andai a un matrimonio 5 anni fa) NON è davvero di moda, è residuale e tu meriti di meglio.
> Quindi, io opterei per un abito non in pizzo. Per me quelli delle spose di Giò sono molto belli quasi tutti e quoto la proposta di Brunetta, per quel tailleurino strizzato in vita, scollato al punto giusto, molto molto malizioso. O qualcosa del genere... sempre che il trattore però parcheggi di lato a una balla di fieno e almeno un paio di persone, magari il papà e un fratello se ce l'hai, o il tuo boyfriend meglio ancora ti sollevino e ti depositino al suolo senza farti spaccare la gonna nell'impresa.


la storia del cappottino è stato un caso imbarazzante, a dire la verità: la ex moglie di un nostro amico ha inaugurato un negozio vicino a casa, il mio compagno c'è andato (io no) e lei gli ha mostrato il cappotto, lui ha detto di tenerlo da parte per me, e infatti mi ha detto di andare a provarlo
a quel punto ho accettato il cappotto, mi sembrava scortese verso tutti piantare grane, indubbiamente è un bel capo che sta bene a tutte e che avrei potuto dire per rifiutare?
il pizzo mi sembra un evergreen da secoli, comunque l'idea è di usare un vestito non da sposa, anche se mi piacciono, ma finchè non so la stagione è difficile scegliere (o anche avere solo un'idea!)


----------



## free (1 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ciao free,
> fanta ha ragione, pizzo e macramè vanno girando almeno almeno dal 2010.
> se proprio ti piace, è carino questo, ma temo possa metterlo solo chi ha un fisico come la modella (non capisco perché in foto sia così scoglionata :unhappy.
> 
> ...


grazie cara
belli i tuoi vestiti, non c'è corto?
chi li fa?


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2015)

a me il pizzo non piace; prendete nota.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ciao free,
> fanta ha ragione, pizzo e macramè vanno girando almeno almeno dal 2010.
> se proprio ti piace, è carino questo, ma temo possa metterlo solo chi ha un fisico come la modella (non capisco perché in foto sia così scoglionata :unhappy.
> View attachment 10730
> ...


collezione mestizia


----------



## free (1 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me il pizzo non piace; prendete nota.



:saggio:

c'è altro?


----------



## Dalida (1 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> grazie cara
> belli i tuoi vestiti, non c'è corto?
> chi li fa?


sono di vera wang, la cardinalessa degli abiti da sposa!
se c'è corto? boh, prova a telefonare..


----------



## Dalida (1 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> collezione mestizia


ma infatti perché ste facce? :unhappy:
le foto di moda mi piacciono, ne ho anche stampate alcune per incorniciarle in casa, ma queste?


----------



## Tessa (1 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma infatti perché ste facce? :unhappy:
> le foto di moda mi piacciono, ne ho anche stampate alcune per incorniciarle in casa, ma queste?



Ma questa con quella faccia e lo stivale è chiaro che di sposarsi non ne vuole sapere.

Tu sballeresti per l'abito di kate moss (già separata). Ora cerco di capire come si caricano le immagini e te lo posto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Tessa (1 Ottobre 2015)

Di John Galliano


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>



Ciao

bellissimo! 
A me piacciono tanto i pantaloni. E se hai le gambe lunghe ... caspita che schianto!


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2015)

*ignoratemi pure. è meglio*

Mi domando perché quando una dice che si sposa o è incinta scatta la solidarietà femminile.
Anche la collega che a mala pena saluti se scopri che è in una delle due condizioni ti fa comportare in modo amichevole.
Forse perché, nonostante tutto, sono momenti di speranza?


----------



## Tessa (1 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando perché quando una dice che si sposa o è incinta scatta la solidarietà femminile.
> Anche la collega che a mala pena saluti se scopri che è in una delle due condizioni ti fa comportare in modo amichevole.
> Forse perché, nonostante tutto, sono momenti di speranza?


Io no.
Anzi. La gravidanza l'ho vissuta maluccio, ed il matrimonio.....bè in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Dalida (1 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Di John Galliano


conosco questo abito. molto bello.


----------



## free (1 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sono di vera wang, la cardinalessa degli abiti da sposa!
> se c'è corto? boh, prova a telefonare..



c'è n'è uno cortissimo:unhappy:


----------



## free (1 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando perché quando una dice che si sposa o è incinta scatta la solidarietà femminile.
> Anche la collega che a mala pena saluti se scopri che è in una delle due condizioni ti fa comportare in modo amichevole.
> Forse perché, nonostante tutto, sono momenti di speranza?


solidarietà? nonostante tutto?
la verità è che non ho annunciato niente, ho solo risposto a domande, e non è nemmeno la prima volta
la Minerva mi ha fatto una domanda e io ho risposto, tra l'altro nemmeno si capiva al volo l'argomento, poi sono nate più o meno le solite curiosità, opinioni e divagazioni, il 3d è stato spostato...non sono io l'argomento, ma i vestiti etc., quindi secondo me potresti benissimo comportarti in modo amichevole verso di loro, o anche non scrivere nulla, amen


----------



## Dalida (1 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando perché quando una dice che si sposa o è incinta scatta la solidarietà femminile.
> Anche la collega che a mala pena saluti se scopri che è in una delle due condizioni ti fa comportare in modo amichevole.
> Forse perché, nonostante tutto, sono momenti di speranza?


certo che sono momenti di speranza. sono dei nuovi inizi, nel caso della gravidanza direi il nuovo inizio per eccellenza.
il resto mi pare siano normali cortesie fra conoscenti (anche virtuali) che fanno parte della relazionalità.
io non l'ho mai intesa come solidarietà femminile.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> certo che sono momenti di speranza. sono dei nuovi inizi, nel caso della gravidanza direi il nuovo inizio per eccellenza.
> il resto mi pare siano normali cortesie fra conoscenti (anche virtuali) che fanno parte della relazionalità.
> io non l'ho mai intesa come solidarietà femminile.



Io sì. Ho notato che persone con le quali si scambiano a malapena i saluti diventano il centro dell'attenzione.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2015)

*Free e questo?*


----------



## georgemary (2 Ottobre 2015)

ma non deve essere un abito classico?
Vedo foto di corti, di pantaloni...


----------



## free (3 Ottobre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> View attachment 10737


è un po' troppo sexy
comunque ho deciso di rimandare a quando decideremo la data, per es. d'estate ci sono MILIARDI di vestiti adatti
appena ho tempo e se riesco faccio un disegno di cosa mi piacerebbe, e lo posto


----------

